# Einbrennen bei OLED, tritt es auf und wie vorbeugen?



## robbe (23. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
habe gestern meinen ersten OLED TV erworben (LG 65W7V), welcher am Montag eintreffen dürfte. Nun mach ich mir ein wenig Sorgen um das berüchtigte Einbrennen. Bei meinen Galaxy Smartphones hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, das nach einigen Betriebsmonaten an der Stelle der Statusleiste immer ein leichter Schatten zu sehen ist, welcher sich auch nicht mehr entfernen lässt. Ich schätze mal, das AMOLED bei Samsung Smartphones und das OLED bei TVs wird so ziemlich dasselbe sein. Es werden zwar überwiegend Filme geschaut, aber hin und wieder sicher auch mal normales TV.  Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den LG OLEDs oder allgemein OLED TVs was das Einbrennen von zb. Senderlogos betrifft und wie kann man vorbeugen? (von ständigem Umschalten mal abgesehen)


----------



## NatokWa (23. September 2017)

Normalerweise sollte es bei jeglicher LED-Technik keinerlei Einbrennefekte mehr geben da sich dieser Efekt auf die Technik von CRT Bildschirmen beschränkt und dort Funktionsprinzip-Bedingt ist , dort "Leuchten" die Farbpunkte dann weiterhin schwach in einer Farbe "nach" die eigendlich garnicht anliegen sollte weil sich das Substrat verändert + ladungen sich aufbauen .... den genauen Physikalischen Vorgang kriege ich gerade nicht mehr zusammen ABER bei LED's KANN das nicht auftretten . Warum ? Dort wird nix bestrahlt mit elektronen damit es leuchtet , die Punkte SELBST leuchten aus eigener Kraft und das auch NUR wenn Strom anliegt .
WAS es jedoch gibt ist der Fall (bei LCD) das die einzelnen Schichten bei ständig besonders hellen Stellen "ausbleichen" und dadurch die Farben schwächer/Heller ausfallen und die Hintergrundbeleuchtung an diesen Stellen stärker ausfällt . Kann mir gut vorstellen das ein ähnlicher Effekt auch bei LED auftretten könnte , habe aber selbst solches noch nie gesehen .


----------



## Ryle (23. September 2017)

Dauerhaftes Burn In gibt es in dem Sinn nicht, es gibt Image Retention aber selbst das wird im normalen Betrieb eher selten auftreten. Dabei leuchten länger angezeigte, statische Bilder, speziell helle auf dunklem Hintergrund, kurzzeitig nach. Ist aber eher die Ausnahme und fällt auch nur auf wenn man es provoziert und sich dann darauf konzentriert. Wenn du z.B ein Rollenspiel für mehrere Stunden spielst, bei dem ein HUD (Skill Leiste oder sowas) dauerhaft statisch eingeblendet ist, dann wirst du die bei Wechseln auf ein eher dunkles Bild für 30sec bis 2min leicht nachleuchten sehen. Samsung zeigt das ganz toll provoziert in einem reichlich schwachsinnigen Marketing Video

Ich hatte erst nen 1080p OLED, dann ein 4K aus der ersten Gen und jetzt nen C7 und hatte nie irgendwelche Probleme damit. Im Gegenteil, bei LCD sieht man teilweise deutlich mehr Probleme mit Farbverlust, Bleeding, Ausleuchtungsprobleme, stellenweise auch Burn In und vor allem DSE und Backlight Halos. Und das selbst bei den High End FALD TVs, die stellenweise mehr kosten als die LG OLEDs.

Selbst bei Demo Geräten die 24/7 das selbe Senderlogo zeigen verschwindet das Logo entweder nach dem Standby oder nach ner Weile Videoinhalte bei denen das Bild in dem Bereich nicht statisch ist. Also mach dir keinen Kopf und nutze den TV einfach ganz normal.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. September 2017)

@NatokWa: Er redet nicht vol LED (die haben keinen Einbrenneffekt) sondern von *O*LED (die haben sehr wohl einen).

Bei OLEDs haste den voin dir beschriebenen Effekt des "ausbleichens" auch, genauer verlieren OLEDs bei Benutzung nach und nach ihre Leuchtkraft (und hier verschiedene Farbemn noch unterschiedlich schnell). Werden nun bestimmte Bereiche weitaus stärker genutzt als andere, beispielsweise wenn man ein OLED-TFT nutzen würde und immer das gleiche Desktopbild im Hintergrund hat, hat man ein "eingebranntes" Bild irgendwann weil die immer genutzten Bereiche schneller verschleißen und sich so ein Schatten bildet.

Bei Fernsehern ist das Problem aber sehr viel kleiner, einfach weil durch ständige Bildwechsel auf ganzer Bildfläche kein solcher Effekt auftreten kann, die Bereiche werden alle etwa gleich schnell abgenutzt - das einzige was passiert ist dass das Bild immer dunkler wird über die Jahre. Auch das Sendelogo ist kein großes problem da man selten  10 Stunden am Stück den gleichen Sender sieht und viele Sender sogar so intelligent sind und das Logo nicht dauerhaft anzeigen oder mal die Ecke wechseln. An der Stelle droht also keine Gefahr.


----------



## robbe (23. September 2017)

Das klinkt ja im großen und ganzen schonmal etwas beruhigend. Dann bin ich mal gespannt was das Teil so hermacht, bisher bin ich nur LCDs mit grauhenhaften Schwarzwerten und ungleichmäßiger Ausleuchtung gewohnt. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit genau diesem Modell oder zumindest mit dem Panel? Soweit ich gehört hab, verwendet LG ja meist ein Panel für verschiedenste Modelle.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (23. September 2017)

meinst du das?

YouTube


----------



## warawarawiiu (23. September 2017)

Da passiert gar nix mehr seid der 2017er serie

Ich habe den C765:
1.bei nicht Nutzung kommt ein Bildschirmschoner nach 5 Minuten
2. Es wird Pixelshifting auf das gesamte Bild  verwendet. Dadurch wird das ganze Bild immer wieder mal um einen Pixel nach Rechts  geschoben.
3. Der tv muss 15 Minuten nach ausschalten am Strom bleiben. Er Faehrt ein panel reinigungsprogramm dass einbrenneffekte vorbeugt. 
4. Farbe und Kontrast sowie oled Helligkeit nicht auf 100% drehen.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (23. September 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> @NatokWa: Er redet nicht vol LED (die haben keinen Einbrenneffekt) sondern von *O*LED (die haben sehr wohl einen).
> 
> Bei OLEDs haste den voin dir beschriebenen Effekt des "ausbleichens" auch, genauer verlieren OLEDs bei Benutzung nach und nach ihre Leuchtkraft (und hier verschiedene Farbemn noch unterschiedlich schnell). ...



Soweit ich weiß verwendet doch LG rein weiße OLEDs und legt nur einen Farbfilter darüber. So kommen sie den unterschiedlichen Alterungsprozess von RGB-OLEDs entgegen.
Denke da wird man nicht mehr so stark darauf achten müssen.

Rest stimmt dass trotzdem unterschiedliche Berreiche sich abnutzen.
Eben wie beim Plasma früher auch.
Aber selbst mit meinem Pioneer bin ich die Jahre gut gefahren umd hat immer noch genug Leuchtkraft und keine auffällug abgenutzten Bereiche.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. September 2017)

KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß verwendet doch LG rein weiße OLEDs und legt nur einen Farbfilter darüber.



Keine Ahnung ob die das so machen. Falls ja ist der RGB-Alterungsprozess natürlich kein Thema.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (23. September 2017)

also quasi n LCD mit weißen OLED Backlight bei dem jeder Pixel einzeln in der Helligkeit variiert?


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (23. September 2017)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> also quasi n LCD mit weißen OLED Backlight bei dem jeder Pixel einzeln in der Helligkeit variiert?



Hier wird es mal bisschen ansehnlich erklärt:

OLED: Vom Mythos der unbeherrschbaren Technologie

Wo man vorher halt Blau etwas größer gemacht hat ist man jetzt dem entgegengekommen.


----------



## Jason1 (23. September 2017)

Die Dinger müssten halt nur günstiger werden....wer ist schon bereit mehrere tausend Euro für einen Fernseher zu verballern. 
Zudem, wenn durch einen vertretbaren Preis die Geräte breitere Verwendung finden, wird dadurch auch die Technologie immer besser. Ein Durchbruch der OLED Technik auf weiter Flur wäre jedenfalls sehr wünschenswert, denn die Vorteile liegen auf der Hand.


----------



## warawarawiiu (23. September 2017)

Jason1 schrieb:


> Die Dinger müssten halt nur günstiger werden....wer ist schon bereit mehrere tausend Euro für einen Fernseher zu verballern.
> Zudem, wenn durch einen vertretbaren Preis die Geräte breitere Verwendung finden, wird dadurch auch die Technologie immer besser. Ein Durchbruch der OLED Technik auf weiter Flur wäre jedenfalls sehr wünschenswert, denn die Vorteile liegen auf der Hand.



Ich finde die Preise aber mittlerweile sehr fair und bin generell auch bereit alle 5 Jahre mal 4000€ in die Hand zu nehmen für einen neuen guten TV. Das sind gerade mal 66€ pro monat..... Da kostet so mancher handyvertrag mehr.

Ein ueberlegener LG Oled 2017 kostet nicht mehr als ein samsug qled (der eigentlich nichts besser macht, bis auf mehr nits)

Die Technologie ist also durchaus angekommen.

Ich denke vor allem im absoluten niedrigpreis niveau wird es noch lange dauern bis oled ankommt.

Man will ja auch Fernseher für 5000€ verkaufen.
Oled panel haben kaum bildqualitaetsuntershiede. Deshalb haben die hochpreismodelle bei oled bei LG  im Prinzip die gleiche Bildqualität wie die einstiegsmodelle.

Solange auch die Einstiegsmodell noch mehrere tausend kosten, gut das auf.

Aber wer kauft das 5000€ Modell wenn das panel nahezu identisch mit dem 800€ Modell wäre.......es gibt nunmal nicht diese gravierdenen Unterschiede wie bei LCD.

Denke das wird noch dauern.


----------



## Jason1 (23. September 2017)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ich finde die Preise aber mittlerweile sehr fair und bin generell auch bereit alle 5 Jahre mal 4000€ in die Hand zu nehmen für einen neuen guten TV. Das sind gerade mal 66€ pro monat...


Da gehörst du aber zu einer absoluten Minderheit.
Und das aufrechnen über die Jahre ist auch nicht zielführend und beschönigt den Preis lediglich. Das kann man dann nämlich mit allem so machen, auch mit einer Rolex und plötzlich sehen die Kosten viel "rosiger" aus. Bezahlen muss man den vollen Preis aber trotzdem und es ist ja nicht so das andere Dinge wie Haus/Hof und Vieh nicht ebenfalls bezahlt werden wollen.

Nene, OLED ist nach wie vor noch ein Nischenprodukt und solange der Preis nicht sinkt wird das auch nichts mit der Verbreitung.


----------



## robbe (23. September 2017)

Ja, die Preise bei OLED sind natürlich so ne Sache. Es wird aber stetig besser. Hatte auch garnicht vor, mir einen neuen TV zu kaufen. Dann hab ich das Teil aber auf der IFA gesehen und mich verliebt. Als ich ihn dann noch zum "Schnäppchenpreis" angeboten bekommen habe, konnt ich nicht widerstehen.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (23. September 2017)

Nur dürften langsam mal auch Größen von 32 bis 49 Zoll vertreten sein. Nicht Jeder mag oder kann TVs ab 55 Zoll stellen.

Zwei Fabrikstraßen für LCD und OLED hat schon bei Plasma nicht so gewinnbringend funktioniert.

Da muss einfach mehr Vielfalt her.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (29. September 2017)

Also ich habe meinen A1 OLED mittlerweile über 2 Monate und hab damit auch locker sxhon 40-50 Spielstd an der PS4 verbracht und ich seh bis jetzt nix von irgendwelchen Einbrennungen


----------



## Jason1 (29. September 2017)

Das man bei einem Neugerät nach 2 Monaten noch keine Probleme damit hat ist wohl kaum verwunderlich....


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (29. September 2017)

Wieso ? ich habe bereits über 400 Betriebsstunden


----------



## Jason1 (30. September 2017)

Wie gesagt, komm nach 2 Jahren nochmal und berichte dann.
 Nach 2 Monaten haben selbst Kaufhaus Vorführgeräte keine Probleme und die laufen ständig. Gerade bei OLED Displays kommt es zudem auf die Nutzung über Zeit an. Die Aussage das nach einem Neugerät nach 2 Monaten keine negativen Effekte auftreten ist wie gesagt wenig relevant.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (30. September 2017)

Das ist nur angstmacherei von leuten die sich kein OLED kaufen wollen aufgrund des hohen preises sonst nix es macht kein sinn bei 55er oder 65 Diagonale ein LCD zu kaufen. Bei einer Diagonale von min 75 zoll würde ich es mir auch überlegen ob ich ein OLED Hole oder LCD Ich hatte den Q8 von Samsung bei mir und denn A1 und es war einfach nur lustig zu sehen wie der A1 den Q8 in die Tasche steckte. Kauf dir ein OLED und dann erzähl mir mal nochmal iwas negatives und solang man kein Hartzer ist und ganzen Tag Öffent.Fernsehen guckt passiert auch nach 2-3 Jahren nix.


----------



## Grestorn (30. September 2017)

Mein LG Plasma (60") hat nach gut 7 Jahren den Geist aufgegeben. Für meinen Geschmack zu früh, denn ich hatte nicht vor, ein neues Gerät zu kaufen. Full-HD reicht mir und die Qualität des Plasmas hat allen Unkenrufen zum trotz nicht sichtbar nachgelassen - insbesondere waren keinerlei "Einbrenn"-Spuren zu erkennen.

Als Ersatz haben wir uns jetzt einen LG OLED65B7 gekauft. Für €3000,- Wieder LG, trotz der Erfahrung mit dem zu schnell dahingeschiedenen Plasma, einfach weil das Gerät von Preis/Leistung unschlagbar ist.

Im Vergleich fällt sofort auf, dass das OLED selbst in niedrigen Helligkeitseinstellungen viel heller und brillanter wirkt, als der Plasma. Natürlich durch die höhere Pixeldichte, aber auch die erreichbare Helligkeit ist deutlich besser. Naja, der Plasma war ja auch nicht mehr der neueste. 

Der Kontrast ist umwerfend. Da kam der Plasma nicht in die Nähe, der konnte leider auch kein perfektes Schwarz, denn die Plasmaelemente haben immer ein leichtes Grundrauschen. 

Ich nutze jetzt erstmals TruMotion (hatte der Plasma nicht) und versuche mich gerade, daran zu gewöhnen. Ich verstehe jeden, der meint, das sieht unnatürlich aus, denn das Auge ist schon sehr überrascht erstmal. Bei Kino-Filmen besonders, aber auch bei normalen TV Serien und Shows. Aber am Ende _*weiß*_ ich, dass das Ruckeln das nicht natürliche ist, und mein Auge einfach die flüssige Darstellung nicht gewohnt ist, und mit "billigen TV-Serien" gleichstellt. Also Verstand > Gefühl und Gefühl soll die Schnautze halten 

Allerdings kann man nicht leugnen, dass TruMotion auch für Artefakte sorgt, speziell wenn ein Gegenstand (ein Arm z.B.) sich schnell über eine stehende Oberfläche bewegt. 

Die Blickwinkelstabilität ist 100% und mit der Hauptgrund, warum ich mich seinerzeit für den Plasma und jetzt für das OLED entschieden habe. 

Einen sichtbaren Nachteil hat das OLED Panel: Vertikale Streifen, etwa 2-3cm breit, mit minimaler Helligkeitsabweichungen, die von oben nach unten über den ganzen Schirm gehen. Man sieht sie besonders gut bei dunklen Grautönen, z.B. dem Hintergrund im Netflix Menü. Man könnte locker darüber hinwegsehen, aber bei dunklen Szenen (z.B. Game of Thrones) kann es bei Kameraschwenks dazu kommen, dass diese Streifen auf einmal als stehende Artefakte sichtbar werden, während Gesichter und anderen Objekte darüber hinwegziehen und minimal in der Helligkeit fluktuieren. Man muss das sehen, um es zu verstehen. 

Das ist meinem Mann und auch bisher keinem Gast aufgefallen, und ich halte meinen Mund. Es reicht schon, wenn ich das sehe. Das gehört zu den Phänomenen, die man immer wieder sofort sieht, sobald man ein Auge dafür hat. Weiß man nichts davon, dann sieht man es wohl auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Jason1 (30. September 2017)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Das ist nur angstmacherei von leuten die sich kein OLED kaufen wollen aufgrund des hohen preises sonst nix es macht kein sinn bei 55er oder 65 Diagonale ein LCD zu kaufen. Bei einer Diagonale von min 75 zoll würde ich es mir auch überlegen ob ich ein OLED Hole oder LCD Ich hatte den Q8 von Samsung bei mir und denn A1 und es war einfach nur lustig zu sehen wie der A1 den Q8 in die Tasche steckte. Kauf dir ein OLED und dann erzähl mir mal nochmal iwas negatives und solang man kein Hartzer ist und ganzen Tag Öffent.Fernsehen guckt passiert auch nach 2-3 Jahren nix.


Selten so viel undifferenziertes Zeug in einem Kommentar gelesen. 
 Aber immer schön wenn sich die Leute selber entlarven und somit Hilfesuchende erkennen was von ihren Ratschlägen zu halten ist.

Mein Punkt war nicht das ein OLED Nachteile hat, sondern rein deine Sinnfreie Aussage das du bei einem Neugerät nach 2 Monaten noch keine negativen Effekte bemerkst und daher Nachteile der OLED Technik komplett ausschließt. Warum das wenig zielführend und vor allem nicht sachlich ist, kann sich wohl jeder an 5 Fingern abzählen. Für Filme nutze ich persönlich btw neben dem TV noch einen hochwertigen Beamer und da sind die Verschleißerscheinungen wirklich ein Thema, aber das soll jetzt nicht DAS Thema werden....

Eine Diskussion auf Basis von _"Jeder der was dagegen sagt ist doch nur neidisch"_ verlagerst du bitte in den Kindergarten wo sie hingehört.


----------

